# Full / Heavy cigars - Nicotine buzz



## BADS197 (Sep 8, 2008)

How many of you enjoy the more fuller cigars?

Do you smoke them for the buzz or the taste?

I'm wondering if I should be working up to smoking the heavier cigars because this last weekend I had 1 a couple hours after smoking a light NUB... and I got such a nicotine buzz that I felt like I was gonna puke.

I laid on the couch with my heart pounding and the smell of the cigars laying in the ashtray just made it worse.

Should I be working my way up to smoking the fuller cigars or is that what they are for... an intense BAM nicotine buzz?

thanks
jake


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I like heavier cigars lately but there is only one thing I smoke to get a buzz and it is not cigars, I smoke them for flavor. I smoke cigarettes so nicotine has a minimal effect on me at this point in time.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

I like heavy gars. My favs are JdNA1970 and Opus X. These are some of the strongest ones out there. I'm not in it for the buzz, but every now and then I smoke a JdNA Gran Consoul. This is a stick of dynamite. It's 4.7" x 60 and packs such a punch that the buzz requires me to sit for 20 minutes before trying to stand. And I smoke 2-5 gars everyday, including JdNA Belicoso. 
:ss :ss :ss :ss :ss


----------



## jerseyboyzjerky (Dec 28, 2008)

*Im not really into the heavy cigars for the buzz its just an added bonus*:cb:cb:cb:cb:cb:cb:cb:cb:cb:cb:cb

*JBJ*


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

I tend to smoke Medium-full cigars, but only for the flavor. If you're getting sick, don't try to smoke them. There are many great sticks that are mild or medium that can be enjoyed thoroughly. Hope that helps.


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

First off, don't ever smoke a full bodied cigar on an empty stomach. I enjoy strong cigars, but not all the time. Threre are plenty of mild-medium cigars out there to enjoy just as much. When I first started smoking 10 years ago, my humidor was filled with strong, mostly maduro wrapped sticks. Over the years I have learned that good cigars come in all shades and sizes. Smoke what your mood calls for.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

BADS197 said:


> and I got such a nicotine buzz that I felt like I was gonna puke.


That was your because your blood-sugar dropped. Always have a nice sugary drink handy when smoking or even a packet of sugar. It will help dramatically. I like Sprite, Sierra Mist or Ginger Ale. They have the added benefit of clensing your palate after you take a drink.

Also, you do have to build your tolerance so your system can eventually handle smoking a strong cigar without the added sugar. I smoke them for taste as I don't get a nic buzz much anymore.


----------



## RedSoxFan (Dec 19, 2007)

definitely smoke em for the taste, not the buzz... unlike other buzzes I've had, the nicotine buzz isnt particularly enjoyable for me. u If I know I'm going to be smoking a stronger cigar, I definitely make sure I've eaten. I also do my best to make sure I take it slow as I have a tendency to puff away sometimes. I can enjoy the taste better that way anyway.


----------



## raralith (Sep 26, 2008)

I forgot what it was, but the filler was "liegro" (sp?) which is the top part of the leaf. I downed like 4 packs of Starbucks sugar, had a Sprite, and came out slightly decent. Really full flavor though, almost knocked my shoes off! Definately something I've never experienced from a mild, medium, or a regular full.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey there Jake - You might enjoy some of the posts in my thread here: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=198105 ; I certainly have!

I definitely lean towards more full-bodied smokes and away from the ultra-mild Macanudos. We're in this for the taste (the nic buzz is a side effect, either nice or not) so in my opinion, why smoke something that doesn't offer up oodles of flavor?

I'd say the full-bodied smokes you can have now, just take the necessary precautions as some have mentioned...sugary, sugary drink, eating before smoking. Nowadays, I'll make sure to have even a smile bite of something before lighting up just in case I might get sick.

And man oh man, Joya de Nicaragua Double Ligero....aahhahahhaha :r:r I bought two JdeN's and have the Double Ligero waiting for me in the humi....it was just the 'ol Reserva Especial that knocked me on my a$$, I wonder what the double lig will do!!!


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

I enjoy full bodied cigars because of the flavor, not the nicotine buzz. It took me a while to work my way up to them. There are several things you can do to help. Try to smoke slower. About a puff or two every minute. This will help prevent your body from getting slammed with an onslaught of vitamin N. Keep something with sugar nearby when you start to get hit. It will help alleviate that gawd awful feeling of wanting to blow. Smoke on a full stomach. Give it time to build up a tolerance. Follow these tips and you’ll be smoking them without a problem in no time. Enjoy!


----------



## TonyToro (Dec 13, 2008)

I enjoy full bodied, full flavored cigars. I look for cigars that offer those elements along with a complex and layered flavor profile. As far as the Nic buzz, I have only experienced that a few times and I did not enjoy it. JdN Antano for a while seemed to be straight up nic bombs. When I started smoking them, they were awesome and full of flavor. Then after about 25 boxes or so, I swear they seemed to lose their tremendous flavor and become nothing more than a one dimensional tasting strong nic delivery system. LOL Fortunately, that phase did not last long and they seemed to return to their former glory. The other cigar that wacked me out was the La Flor Dominicana Limitado 1. Wow!! I bought a bunch of these when they first hit the market and they were killer strong. Not in a good way either. A year in the humidor tamed them down and they turned into a really great smoke. Young L f D Chisels do the same thing to me. 

I look for a good balance between strength and flavor. When I find that combo in a flavor profile I enjoy, I load up.


----------



## HOPHEAD (Oct 29, 2008)

I smoke the full bodied cigars for the taste. The nicotine buzz can be fun but not when it makes you sick. Now that I've been smoking a long time I rarely feel much of a nicotine buzz.

I'll echo what has already been said, smoke the cigars you like the flavor of, whether they be mild, medium or full. As you smoke more of the full bodied cigars your body will get used to the high nicotine levels and the nicotine buzz won't bother you as much.

I suspose it is like drinking alcohol. If you drink a lot you build up a tolerance.


----------



## BADS197 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. 

I didn't know about the sugar thing. I often drink some sort of soda, mostly coke or pepsi when I smoke. Also, my stomach was kinda empty at the time though, the two times I had the strong cigars and the buzz.

I smoked an olivia G "superG" at lunch and got a little buzz off of it and I was drinking a coke as well. I might switch to 7up or sprite in the future.

I'll read some of your posts reindeer.. your posts are a great help. Hopefully I can make it down your way for a smoke session one day and we can meet.

thanks
jake


----------



## bilkay (Feb 6, 2008)

I smoke full-bodied cigars. Of the Nicaraguan persuasion. Blended by Don Pepin Garcia. For the flavor.

But your body definitely needs to adjust to the nicotine. I usually smoke daily or every other day and I no longer have a physical problem with the nicotine. I did when I first started smoking cigars, however.


----------



## wolfmonk (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm in it for the flavor, and when the nic buzz does hit too much I do find that eating something sweet helps.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

I smoke the fuller cigars because of the taste.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

I certainly like the medium to full bodied cigars. I've only had a few mild nic buzzes and they were short in duration. Certainly not why I like the stronger sticks.
Only once I felt nautious, and I'm not 100% certain it was from smoking, but it was on an empty stomach, so probably so.
Good advice here for you from the other posters.:tu


----------



## blckthree (Jan 19, 2008)

I've had that buzz a time or two. It is not a pleasant experience when it lays you out. The longer you smoke, the less often you will get the buzz. Just when you think you won't get a buzz anymore, you do something stupid like smoke on an empty stomach, and it's all over again! 

Smoke what you enjoy. A cigar isn't much enjoyment if it makes you sick.

Mike :ss


----------



## totallytentative (Oct 4, 2008)

raralith said:


> I forgot what it was, but the filler was "liegro" (sp?) which is the top part of the leaf. I downed like 4 packs of Starbucks sugar, had a Sprite, and came out slightly decent.....


:r:r Sorry, this made me laugh. Just the mental image of someone frantically pouring sugar packets into his mouth. 
The word is "ligero", and that means "strong" in my books.

This is a good thread. I am not to the point where I would be comfortable with a "full" cigar yet, especially now since I'm not smoking very much because of the weather, but it's all about the flavour for me. I don't need more buzz than I get from having a good dinner with a few drinks. I personally find it distracts me from paying full attention to the cigar. But then again, I am easily distracted.

At the same time I find myself buying much stronger cigars than I said I would set out to buy when I started this hobby, mainly because there seems to be a correlation between smokes with higher nic content and flavour. Also a lot of the premium and super-premium cigars tend to be classified as full/strong, even though sometimes it is difficult to tell if a reviewer or product description is talking about nicotine content or flavour. So for now, those Opuses and DPGs I bought will just have to rest a bit longer.

One of my first "real" cigars laid me out for almost 2 hours and made me keep a wastebin within arm's reach. Only _after_ that did I read about tips involving sugar intake and NOT smoking on an empty stomach. :sl


----------



## lonsdale (Nov 25, 2008)

elderboy02 said:


> I smoke the fuller cigars because of the taste.


Here, of course, we find an old argument. Fuller cigars don't have more taste, or, at least, the taste is independent of the fullness.They are stronger in nicotine, but I know of very mild cigars with loads of flavor, more flavor than even "fuller" cigars. Fullness and Flavor I think are two different things, aren't they? At any rate, some cigar smokers have never learned, or they have forgotten, how to smoke -- to savor -- the flavaroma of a cigar. Just my :2


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Puro_Angler said:


> First off, don't ever smoke a full bodied cigar on an empty stomach. I enjoy strong cigars, but not all the time. Threre are plenty of mild-medium cigars out there to enjoy just as much. When I first started smoking 10 years ago, my humidor was filled with strong, mostly maduro wrapped sticks. Over the years I have learned that good cigars come in all shades and sizes. Smoke what your mood calls for.


:tpd:Slow and steady wins the race- smoke too fast and that alone can put you down for the count! Yes, you will develop a tolerance for stronger stogies as you travel along the cigar highway. The Macanudo- a mild cigar- is the number one seller in the USA. It is a very good cigar. So, as most people say- smoke what YOU like, don't worry about what others smoke or say!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

scottw said:


> I like heavier cigars lately but there is only one thing I smoke to get a buzz and it is not cigars, I smoke them for flavor. I smoke cigarettes so nicotine has a minimal effect on me at this point in time.


Count me in the full bodied cigar taste. Mild cigars just don't do it for me and medium ones are ok sometimes, but I just have a need for the big guns. I'm guessing that the the "buzz" ones you might be referring to are the ones that have some THC in them,,,the medicinal ones, right?


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

BADS197 said:


> I smoked an olivia G "superG" at lunch and got a little buzz off of it and I was drinking a coke as well. I might switch to 7up or sprite in the future.
> 
> I'll read some of your posts reindeer.. your posts are a great help. Hopefully I can make it down your way for a smoke session one day and we can meet.


Thanks Jake; you know, you're not that far away...are there any good cigar lounges downtown? I read online about a new bar/club that had a good sized area for smoking but the name escapes me. And I'm not sure if it's open any other time than evenings, which are really tough for me, midweek.

I'm going to have to try that Oliva G, that sounds serious. I would think Coke would have plenty of sugar...if that didn't do the trick, maybe Mountain Dew would be better!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Count me in the full bodied cigar taste. Mild cigars just don't do it for me and medium ones are ok sometimes, but I just have a need for the big guns. I'm guessing that the the "buzz" ones you might be referring to are the ones that have some THC in them,,,the medicinal ones, right?


Maybe yes, maybe no, I don't have glaucoma anymore if that's what you are asking.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Not a big fan of the heavy buzz. Do like the flavor of a full smoke from time to time. Enjoy what you smoke!


----------



## BADS197 (Sep 8, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> Thanks Jake; you know, you're not that far away...are there any good cigar lounges downtown? I read online about a new bar/club that had a good sized area for smoking but the name escapes me. And I'm not sure if it's open any other time than evenings, which are really tough for me, midweek.
> 
> I'm going to have to try that Oliva G, that sounds serious. I would think Coke would have plenty of sugar...if that didn't do the trick, maybe Mountain Dew would be better!


I only know of Diplomat Cigars which is on 7th. They have a few seats for kicking back but I don't know how long he's open and all he has is coffee.

If you remember the name of the one downtown, let me know, otherwise maybe we can find one somewhere to meet at.

I was told by a coworker that there is one is near long beach or just north of it that has a pool hall and bar etc... and a cigar shop inside as well. Again I don't know where it's at.

jake


----------



## Shabalula (Feb 24, 2007)

I like the fuller cigars, but I don't usually get a buzz from them. The only one that I can think of was a RP Cuban Blend, but that one had burn issues and I was puffing like mad to keep it lit. :hn (I was veerry new to cigars)

I do not smoke on an empty stomach and I usually have something to drink while I'm smoking, though its not always sugary. :al


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

lonsdale said:


> Here, of course, we find an old argument. Fuller cigars don't have more taste, or, at least, the taste is independent of the fullness.They are stronger in nicotine, but I know of very mild cigars with loads of flavor, more flavor than even "fuller" cigars. Fullness and Flavor I think are two different things, aren't they? At any rate, some cigar smokers have never learned, or they have forgotten, how to smoke -- to savor -- the flavaroma of a cigar. Just my :2


I rate my cigars by body and strength. Two different animals. While full bodied cigars are usually also strong the two are not connected at the hip.

I have found that as you smoke more (> one per day) your pallet becomes more refined and you can differentiate flavors. The full body cigars are my favorite but there are a number of medium and mild cigars that are also enjoyable.

When I am in the market for a mood ajustment, a strong cigar is what I reach for. When I want to sit back and relax in the after breakfast a nice medium body cigar hits the spot.


----------



## the nub (Mar 24, 2006)

ca21455 said:


> I rate my cigars by body and strength. Two different animals. While full bodied cigars are usually also strong the two are not connected at the hip.
> 
> I have found that as you smoke more (> one per day) your pallet becomes more refined and you can differentiate flavors. The full body cigars are my favorite but there are a number of medium and mild cigars that are also enjoyable.
> 
> When I am in the market for a mood ajustment, a strong cigar is what I reach for. When I want to sit back and relax in the after breakfast a nice medium body cigar hits the spot.


Very well said.

At one time, I used to search out the strongest cigars. I later realized that I was trying to replace the lack of flavor with strength. Eventually I found cigars with enough flavor that strength was not important for every cigar. If there isn't balance in the blend, it doesn't matter how much ligero there is, it won't be in my humi.

FWIW I never did find a cigar that was too strong to smoke.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BADS197 said:


> How many of you enjoy the more fuller cigars?
> 
> Do you smoke them for the buzz or the taste?
> 
> ...


Funny for me how my tastes evolved.
I use to love mild to medium.
Gradually, I have evolved to preferring a full bodied cigar but can smoke them all, depending on progression if smoking numerous ones in one day.
May be weird, but I kind of mess around with it.
Sometimes I light up strongest to mildest while other times, I reverse it and enjoy it as much.

As for the buzz, I am not a big breakfast guy.
Every once in a while, I feel gutsy for a morning stick before lunch and go a bit too strong.
Man, what a buzz!
I am trying to avoid that if I can as the feeling later is like a hangover for the stomach.


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

scottw said:


> I like heavier cigars lately but there is only one thing I smoke to get a buzz and it is not cigars, I smoke them for flavor. I smoke cigarettes so nicotine has a minimal effect on me at this point in time.


 :tpd:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

scottw said:


> Maybe yes, maybe no, I don't have glaucoma anymore if that's what you are asking.


:r:r:r,,,,exactly what I was asking.


----------

